# Breathing helps!



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

As I was doing my history homework, I had an anxiety attack about a presenation that I have to do tomorrow. Then I took a deep breath. I felt something strange, something positive. I took another one. and another one. Suddenly I started feeling great and my anxiety was gone. I kept taking more deep breaths and I felt as if I could take on the world. My confidence increased dramatically, and now im actually looking forward to giving a presentation! :lol I LOVE BREATHING!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

lol, hooray for breathing! Gotta love that oxygen  
Breathing helps me too. It tends to slow down the adrenaline and racy thoughts. Its also very relaxing. Sometimes, when I feel a blush coming on when I'm around other people, I immediately focus on my breathing, and it stops the blush in its tracks.


----------



## sociallyinept42 (Feb 1, 2007)

Breathing definitely helps, with anxiety as well as almost everything else in life. I highly recommend reading books by Thich Nhat Han, particularily "The Miracle of Mindfulness" and "Breath!" but all of his writings focus on mindfulness, which starts with breathing. It all starts in the breath, when you get that anxiety building up chances are the first thing it will affect is your breathing. Take control of your body & mind by first taking control of your breathing.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I need to do this more. Thanks.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

so true, breathing is one of the basic things to do to help decrease SA. you stop breathing and it whacks out the chemicals in your body just enough to increase anxiety to an uncomfortable...so yay, keep breathing!


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

w3stfa11 said:


> I think that's one of the biggest things that have helped me.


 :ditto It really is a great technique to combat anxiety


----------

